# Is ONR still the best



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

As the title says. Is there anything as good or better out there. Just used the last of my ONR so looking at options.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Try DJ Low on Eau, i love it.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=269178


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

LOE is even better than ONR, I think. Cleans better for me I find.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

I prefer the CG stuff.


----------



## ph0 (Aug 16, 2012)

Well there are too many alternatives so it can't be the best, but i don't care, i'm still using ONR and i don't consider changing it. I'm really becoming fan of a Made in USA stuff


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Still happy with ONR. Just received a new bottle with a new smell, colour and apparently better cleaning properties from the bottle I bought a few years back. 

Dave.


----------



## lew007 (Jun 20, 2010)

How do these compare in cost per vehicle to wash to traditiinal washing? Excluding the water cost that is.
Lewis


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

As you can probably guess, I've tried a number of alternatives to ONR Wash
& Shine since writing the FAQ post. For sheer versatility in so many different
jobs, I'd still not be without it. I'm not yet sold on the ONR Wash & Wax, 
although they say it's very good. Why? Because it adds to your work by 
needing a final buffing wipe, which I see as risky, and because its use is 
restricted to washing. Things like clay bar lubrication and priming paint 
cleaner pads go out of the window, for obvious reasons.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I have ordered the Dodo juice to try.


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

im using duragloss atm,works well but needs an extra buff.


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Great product, not worth moving away from if its something you use often, as its cheaper in bulk compared to the dodo stuff!


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

Used the Dodo . Leaves a glossier finish than Onr just as easy to use but works out more expensive. But it's good to try other products.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I agree about LOE. Yes it is more expensive per wash but I'm prepared to pay that for the better finish.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Ultima Waterless Wash is very good but also expensive:wall:
Wolf's Wash&Wipe is good too and cheap:thumb:


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

I looked at the Wolfs but not many places stocked it and after you added p&p it was bloody expensive.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I am perfectly happy with ONR. Just noticed Serious Performance are doing a special offer on the Duragloss rinseless products http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=316069


----------



## Nick_NBM (Aug 15, 2013)

The more I use ONR, the more I like it - once the initial apprehension subsided. Having confidence in the product being the key. A 32oz bottle has lasted me about 9 months and have just run out.

By way of a comparision, I have ordered some of the Duragloss Rinseless and will use it next weekend, so will be interesting to see how it compares, especially with so many more similar products becoming available on the market.

These rinseless washes are great though in the right situation and neighbours think I'm washing the car with just water and can't believe the shine that emerges!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

I love dj low on eau, it leave a nice gloss too. Onr I found left streeking marks.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

^^^^ Totally agree with you. I love LOE - never thought I would say that !


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

For me, LoE is a better product. It leaves a nicer, slicker, glossier finish and I like the extra little buff you give the panel to really finish things off.

Having said that (and I thought I would never say this), I have switched to ONR for our daily drivers and only use LoE on my show car. LoE was working out too expensive. If it was only one car I was washing, I'd be using LoE all the way, but when it's three cars and sometimes I wash twice a week on the daily drivers, it was getting dear and stopping me buying more detailing goodies (now there's logic for you!!)


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

I like Duragloss Rinseless the best. Cleans as good as ONR but leaves a glossier, slicker finish. However, if the car is really dirty and I don't have access to a water source, I would stick to Chemical Guys Hose Free Eco Wash. It cleans as good as a shampoo. The finish isn't great but can be easily topped up with a QD. I was least impressed with Ultima WW as a Rinseless wash.


----------

